# New pc configuration and selling off the present cpu configuration



## sabyasachi (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello guys, 
I want to know about what configuration should I follow for my new configuration.
I presently have 
an Intel Celeron 1.7 ghz processor
2gb kingston ddr2 ram+
1 gb kniston ddr2 ram
160 gb hard disk
Biostar P4m890 M7 SE motherboard
Ati RAdeon xfx hd 4350 graphics card.

Now I want to sell it off and get a new i3 or above processor  with compatible motherboard with integrated graphics and 4 gb ddr3 ram.
Can you suggest any configuration which can  be possible within 9000 budget?
And also at how much can I sell off my present components except hdd?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 5, 2011)

Honestly I would donate that to some community school. That wont be giving any Decent money to you at all.

But Try BAZAAR section on this forum to check if you can sell it and price.

For 9k:
i3 2300 - 5.5k Approx.
Intel Desktop Motherboard DH61WW : 3.5k Approx
4 GB DDR3 - 1.9k
= 10.9 K

AMD Option:
Phenom X4 955 BE: 5.8K
Asus M4N68T-M-LE-V2: 2.7K
4 GB DDR3 - 1.9 K
= 10.4 k

Note that i3 is a Dual Core where as Phenom is a Quad Core.


----------



## sabyasachi (Aug 5, 2011)

I know my configuration is not great at all.But the graphics card and ram are 1 yr old only.And as you are talking of amd processor as quad core and the motherboard, does the motherboard have inbuilt graphics? 
And also is the amd processor better than intel?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 5, 2011)

There is nothing like AMD is better than Intel or vice versa. It depends upon processor to processor in different price segment. At 5k to 6K range, Phenom II X4 955 is better choice than Intel Core i3 2100.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 5, 2011)

+ To Cilus and the mobo has a GeForce 7050 Graphic Processor on-board. Its just enough for regular day to day work. At Low setting gaming at 800x600 etc.

If you want gaming then add a good gfx later as mobo has a PCI-E x16 slot.


----------

